# ettercap no network interface

## chy168

I've emerge ettercap

When I try to run it with GTK:

```
ettercap -G
```

I use "unified sniffering". it show a window to ask me for network interface.

but there are no selection item I can choose.

I even try to enter "eth0" to the ask window. but it tell me "Invaild interface:eth0"

any ideas ?

thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## thpani

might be a privilege problem

----------

## chy168

 *thpani wrote:*   

> might be a privilege problem

 

Hi, I've try to run it by root.

It's work.

But, how can I run ettercap in normal user with GTK?

thank you very much.  :Smile: 

----------

## thpani

you will have to run it with root privileges - ettercap will drop them as soon as it does not need them anymore.

so, use sudo (if you're running gnome: try gnomesu).

----------

